# Clean Dump Macerator



## lorreeaz

Hey all,









We are 2 gals who don't want to get their hands dirty! We just went from pop-up to 26" RKS and porta-potty to black waste. I don't mind dirt, I don't mind critters but I do mind that whole dumping mess









Anyone ever hear of the *"Clean Dump Macerator"* system. CW is advertising it.

Seems cheaper than getting a man to help us!!!







Maybe not as fun but...well you get the idea. Wish us luck and we are so excited to be official Outbackers!









Pictures, descriptions and more later....


----------



## Y-Guy

*First of all Welcome to the Outbackers!!!*

Macerators are pretty popular when you need to dump a long distance or up hill. They are not cheap as you've seen I am sure.

My question is why? If you dump correctly its really not bad at all. When I dump I always put on a pair of rubber gloves, hook up the hose, dump the black tank, dump the grey tank, rinse the hose out and store it. I have never had an "RV Movie" moment except when my line froze in sub-zero temps.


----------



## MJRey

Welcome to Outbackers.

We also went from a popup with a porta potti and I found dumping the porta potti tank to be more unpleasant than dumping the tanks on the Outback. Here are some helpful hints and the general procedure I follow.

1. Get a good quality dump hose. I ended up getting a short one and a long one. The short one is useful at dump stations where a long hose is a pain. The long hose is useful at full hookup sites where the dump connection is not very close to the trailer connection.
2. Install a Quickie Flush or equivalent.
3. Dump black tank first.
4. Start water to Quickie Flush and let run for a few minutes.
5. Turn off water to Quickie Flush and close black tank valve.
6. Dump grey tank and close valve when tank is empty.
7. Disconnect dump hose from trailer and flush hose with some fresh water. I use the hose that was just connected to the Quickie Flush.
8. Put dump hose and other dump items away.
9. Wash Hands
10. Put fresh chemicals and a gallon or two of water in black tank.
11. Wash Hands.
12. Done - Ready for next camping trip

It's also a good idea if you can to pratice the dumping process before you have to do it at a campground on the morning everyone is leaving and there are a bunch of RVs lined up at the dump station.


----------



## hyewalt34

And don't forget to watch the movie "RV" for an example of black tank problems!

Here's the link to the very funny scene:RV the Movie
Walter


----------



## justinsnow0

I love my sewer solution. I would recommend it to anyone. Much better than stinky slinky especially because the Outbacks are so low to the ground. I don't wear gloves and I have never gotten anything on me.


----------



## cookie9933

Getting the "stuff" out of your black tank requires that you make connections and handle hoses, whether you go conventional or use a macerator pump. Matter of fact, man-handling (or woman-handling) a relatively heavy macerator doesn't lessen the possibility of getting anything on you. Actually, I'd expect that when unhooking it, there would be some residual contents in the pump that could run out and end up on the ground, on you, or in whatever place you keep the pump. My $0.02

Bill


----------



## wolfwood

mons02035 said:


> I love my sewer solution. ....


Which is?

*WELCOME TO THE BEST (not so) LITTLE SITE IN CYBERSPACE!*
I'll agree with the others, done correctly (which really isn't difficult, at all), dumping the Black Tank is a clean, easy process! Save yourself the money (and cargo weight) for FUN toys!









As for finding men to help..........they certainly can be useful (especially at OB Rallies....and are GREAT at hanging site-landing lights!!) but, otherwise, can generally be found hovering close by, watching and learning a thing or 2 from _US_!







'They' (who shall remain nameless) even borrow OUR tools


----------



## Justman

I always rinse my Sewer Solution for several minutes after the last..umm... "goo" has gone down the tube. It doesn't leave an residual...stuff...in the line, except for a little bit of clear water which evaporates quickly in LA heat. I've used it to pump to a sewer cleanout about 40 feet away and it works very well.


----------



## Camping Fan

wolfwood said:


> I love my sewer solution. ....


Which is?[/quote]

Sewer Solution clicky thingy. I have one and love it as well.


----------



## cookie9933

wolfwood said:


> As for finding men to help..........they certainly can be useful (especially at OB Rallies....and are GREAT at hanging site-landing lights!!) but, otherwise, can generally be found hovering close by, watching and learning a thing or 2 from _US_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'They' (who shall remain nameless) even borrow OUR tools


Ha ha, that's a good one. Those must be girly-men that borrow your tools. A real man has hundreds of tools that the gals couldn't begin to imagine.

Bill


----------



## wolfwood

cookie9933 said:


> As for finding men to help..........they certainly can be useful (especially at OB Rallies....and are GREAT at hanging site-landing lights!!) but, otherwise, can generally be found hovering close by, watching and learning a thing or 2 from _US_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'They' (who shall remain nameless) even borrow OUR tools


Ha ha, that's a good one. Those must be girly-men that borrow your tools. A real man has hundreds of tools that the gals couldn't begin to imagine.

Bill
[/quote]














I want it known that Bill *BILL* - - *NOT,














I repeat NOT














Wolfie* - - said that! OH NO!!! I'm not gonna be the one to catagorize firemen, electricians, _and_ policemen (oops! Sorry!) Detectives as "girly men"







I count on those landing lights!!! (Thanks guys!








)


----------



## johnp

Thats right Wolfie be nice I'll hang some landing lights but your tanks are your problem









John


----------



## johnp

johnp2000 said:


> Thats right Wolfie be nice I'll hang some landing lights but your tanks are your problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Lets not forget brake lights too









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Thats right Wolfie be nice I'll hang some landing lights but your tanks are your problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Lets not forget brake lights too









John
[/quote]

HEY! I *AM *being nice! *EVEN* to Eric!!!







I'm the one that's been defending you guys - - - uh - - - those guys ... ANY guys ... who might be peering over our shoulders or using our tools - - - whoever they are - - -

(Absolutely! Landing lights & brake lights! We sure have appreciated having a certain electrician in the crowd!!!







)


----------



## lorreeaz

Hey - people - FOCUS here.... LOL.







..you all crack me up - reminds me of my time spent in the state hospital.... --- hope to run into all of you someday.

Thanks for the advice. Will look at that sewer solution thingee and probably practice first with a clean 5 gallons of water into the toilet/tank and try flushing it to see if I can handle it.

One more thing....What happens if you flush your goldfish down the commode...?????









Later dudes and dudettes

Lorree


----------



## Y-Guy

lorreeaz said:


> Hey - people - FOCUS here.... LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..you all crack me up - reminds me of my time spent in the state hospital.... --- hope to run into all of you someday.


Focus? What's that? You asked Outbackers to focus? You need to get know us first lol... heck your thread made it with 3 posts before the wise cracks started, that's darn near a record!

The fact you admit you were in a State Hospital means you fit right in with the Outbackers too!!!


----------



## GlenninTexas

Two more things to remeber about flushing the black tank, regardless of how you do it.

1. Make sure your black tank handle is not switched wit hthe grey handle. Someone with the same model as yours can verify the correct handle locations. This has been a problem inthe past with sdome Outbacks.

2. Before beginning the dump process, e.g. before removing the drain pipe cover, always check that the levers are pushed all the way in to insure the valves are closed. Not that I'm speaking from personal experience or anything









These points apply to everyone regardless of gender.

Happy dumping, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn

Every so often a post actually gives an answer to the asked question


----------



## lorreeaz

Went with the Sewer Solution.

The new Outback arrived yesterday, all the way from OHIO! It is beautiful!!! Will post pictures and such later. Can't wait to get er out on the road. I am just staring at her right now, drooling all over myself .....yippee!!!

Thanks for your comments. Lorree in rainy (??????) Arizona


----------

